# Another Week, Another Blizzard



## Pokeymeg (Feb 15, 2015)

Last time I checked my GPS, I lived just north of Boston, but I think Mother Nature got confused! My backyard looks like a scene straight from Buffalo, NY or even Russia. We've had 6 or so feet of snow in 3 weeks (I've honestly lost track :-/ ), and tonight they're forecasting wind chill temps down to NEGATIVE 30. HOLY MOLY! I think this weather took a wrong turn while aiming for Siberia!!




Poor Dante, I don't think we'll be able to take him out into the yard until August when the snow finishes melting!!

I've heard rumors that we're getting more snow next weekend.....At this rate, Dante better move over because I'm going to sunbathe in his enclosure and then hibernate 

Here are some pics of the family members being adorable and toasty (Or a needy mama's boy, in Matteo's case) after we frooze our buns off....again. *le sigh*

DANTE



MIA



MATTEO


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 15, 2015)

That is some serious snow. I am jealous. I love snow. I love having 4 seasons.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 15, 2015)

I only hit the "like" button because there is no "oh, no!" button.


----------



## stinax182 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm in western ma and an suffering the same as you! Hang in there!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 15, 2015)

The only blizzards here are at dairy queen.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hahaha @dmmj - I'll take that kind of blizzard any day! Yummm


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 15, 2015)

stinax182 said:


> I'm in western ma and an suffering the same as you! Hang in there!



You hang in there, too  I actually had plans to visit western ma this weekend, but alas, another blizzard!


----------



## KTyne (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, that's crazy! We have maybe 4 feet of snow here in some areas where it's built up all winter, but it's never gotten that high! How do you shovel yourselves out? o_o


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2015)

I love snow, but much prefer small amounts at a time.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 16, 2015)

KTyne said:


> Wow, that's crazy! We have maybe 4 feet of snow here in some areas where it's built up all winter, but it's never gotten that high! How do you shovel yourselves out? o_o



The million dollar question!!! Lol

... Very slowly... Every shovel-full requires careful placement atop the existing mountains! I may just make an igloo over the cars and call it a day!

.... Or move to Florida ;-)


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 16, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I love snow, but much prefer small amounts at a time.




Me toooo! Every storm seems to bring 12-24"... Mother Nature's theme this year is Go Big Or Go Home! (Please please please go home!)


----------



## smarch (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, and you now officially have more snow than me (right outside Worcester), up until that last monster we were he snowiest city in the country, but we only (funny that that's "only") got 8 inches. 

Its crazy whats been going on in the news! keep that roof clear at all costs at home! Far too many collapses already! I saw on the news last night people were snowblowing a roof... and it had quite a pitch! .. I want to know how they got that up there!!

We have 3 roof rakes and my dad brought one in today for a coworker because of all the collapses going on (we need the 2 since we have a small barn too) Thankfully we've managed to avoid the fighting that's been going on in Boston due to plowing and side-walk clearing!

I go and hang out with my Nank under his MVB to steal some UVs, the dreary cloudiness has been killing me! He's not a fan of sharing lol.

I'll dig up some good yard pics to share!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

How is a roof rake different then a normal one?


----------



## KTyne (Feb 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> How is a roof rake different then a normal one?



https://www.google.ca/search?newwin...msedr...0...1ac.1.61.img..0.9.947.B06XobAGFbg


----------



## smarch (Feb 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> How is a roof rake different then a normal one?


 



Spokes on regular ones wouldn't work very nice for shingles... but at this rate safer than a collapse.. and snowblower.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay. Just can't recall ever seeing one before.


----------



## weldorNate (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of snow glad we only have about 8 inches. We are kind of lucky this year in North Dakota only problem is we are going to be down to -30 with wind chill.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 17, 2015)

smarch said:


> Yeah, and you now officially have more snow than me (right outside Worcester), up until that last monster we were he snowiest city in the country, but we only (funny that that's "only") got 8 inches.
> 
> Its crazy whats been going on in the news! keep that roof clear at all costs at home! Far too many collapses already! I saw on the news last night people were snowblowing a roof... and it had quite a pitch! .. I want to know how they got that up there!!
> 
> ...



Good thing you're clearing off your roof.... Lots of collapses in the news this morning!!

I have to drive through part of Boston to get to work and it's crazy!! People are fighting and leave their lawn furniture everywhere to save their parking spot. Oi vey -.-


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 17, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> I only hit the "like" button because there is no "oh, no!" button.


Me too. 

We don't mean we "LIKE" the such weather but "OH NO" really is what we like to say!! !


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel for you. I'm in NY and all it does is snow. I spend my life digging out my car. The turtle garden is just a white hill. You would never know there are turtles under all that snow. Going down to the single digits again, and I am so worried about them under there.


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2015)

I love you pictures!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 18, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Good thing you're clearing off your roof.... Lots of collapses in the news this morning!!
> 
> I have to drive through part of Boston to get to work and it's crazy!! People are fighting and leave their lawn furniture everywhere to save their parking spot. Oi vey -.-



Would be some missing lawn furniture if you ask me....


----------



## Magni (Feb 18, 2015)

I am in southern MA, so we have about 4 feet here also!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 18, 2015)

Magni said:


> I am in southern MA, so we have about 4 feet here also!



It's nice to hear from other TFO members in MA


----------



## smarch (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I get the whole furniture thing from driving through Worcester almost daily, clearing spots for your car isn't easy after they're plowed in with all that heavy snow gunk. Shoveled out spots are in short supply and a lot of work for the person who did it. Its only fair it stay theirs after their work, the furniture is the social contract not to go there, it works because everone knows... although some people don't care. Did you read about the guy who spent 3 extra hours shoveling IN the car that stole his spot? I completely agree with that mans decision... but i'm kind of vengeful sometimes.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 19, 2015)

smarch said:


> Well I get the whole furniture thing from driving through Worcester almost daily, clearing spots for your car isn't easy after they're plowed in with all that heavy snow gunk. Shoveled out spots are in short supply and a lot of work for the person who did it. Its only fair it stay theirs after their work, the furniture is the social contract not to go there, it works because everone knows... although some people don't care. Did you read about the guy who spent 3 extra hours shoveling IN the car that stole his spot? I completely agree with that mans decision... but i'm kind of vengeful sometimes.


@smarch , I completely agree. If I spend the time and energy to shovel out a spot that spot is 100% mine. Would I slash tires or damage a car? Heck no! I think shoveling IN that car was a much nicer way of showing discontentment. (Though I wouldn't devote 3 hours!).... Passive aggressive notes are nice, too... ;-)


----------



## smarch (Feb 19, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> @smarch , I completely agree. If I spend the time and energy to shovel out a spot that spot is 100% mine. Would I slash tires or damage a car? Heck no! I think shoveling IN that car was a much nicer way of showing discontentment. (Though I wouldn't devote 3 hours!).... Passive aggressive notes are nice, too... ;-)


 I don't know if it took 3 hours to shovel it back in... doesn't sound right, maybe it was 3 hours to shovel it out origionally.. because I don't think i'd spend the 3 hours either... would depend on how mad I was. 
Slashing tires, keying or other damage isn't just cruel (I wouldn't want someone to do that to me, that can't just be shoveled off! Plus that's considered damage or defacing or something, either way its not particularly legal if you got caught.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 19, 2015)

smarch said:


> Spokes on regular ones wouldn't work very nice for shingles... but at this rate safer than a collapse.. and snowblower.


Interesting. Over here we use one of those super long industrial brooms


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow.  That's a lot of snow, and I thought it was bad here. 
(NICKY! These are more picture I need, see??)
What was the temp today? We're supposed to dip into the negatives tonight


----------



## smarch (Feb 20, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Interesting. Over here we use one of those super long industrial brooms


 We use one of the large brooms for our cars (we have 5!! and the plow truck on top of all those!) the best part of the roof rakes are the extendable handles, we have a pretty tall house.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2015)

Its really rough here too.

I think the day time high might actually stay below 80 today. Brr... We actually have a 20% chance of actual water falling from the sky on Sunday too. Highs will only reach the low 70's. I don't know what I'm going to do. I might actually have to wear shoes instead of my usual flip flops. And {gasp...} I might have to find my rain jacket and dust it off...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2015)

But aren't those parking spots on public spots? If so, sorry I am parking in them and will move the furniture out of my way. I am mean like that.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, @Tom , that sounds like a real struggle for you. If you need moral support, we're here for you :-D


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 20, 2015)

Lolol "public" has a blurry definition around here! Watch out for slashed tires, meanie spot-robber @Jacqui! (Not from me though!!)


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2015)

So if I need new tires, I steal a spot, stay in the area, film the tire slashers, and take them to court to buy me new tires?


----------



## jaizei (Feb 20, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> But aren't those parking spots on public spots? If so, sorry I am parking in them and will move the furniture out of my way. I am mean like that.



"Move" the furniture right into the back of your truck


----------



## smarch (Feb 20, 2015)

Well boston parking is really hard to explain to someone who's never been in their own car, there really aren't "public spaces" theres garages, any residency lucky enough to have street parking, it is "private" enough parking in theory. Boston roads suck already without snow, mant are very narrow, parking is limited, in fact if I lived in boston my car would stay here near Worcester because it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> I'm sorry, @Tom , that sounds like a real struggle for you. If you need moral support, we're here for you :-D



Seriously, right? I mean to wear shoes I will have to spend all that time and effort to put on the_ socks_ first. Man! What a hassle!


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Seriously, right? I mean to wear shoes I will have to spend all that time and effort to put on the_ socks_ first. Man! What a hassle!





Tom said:


> Its really rough here too.
> 
> I think the day time high might actually stay below 80 today. Brr... We actually have a 20% chance of actual water falling from the sky on Sunday too. Highs will only reach the low 70's. I don't know what I'm going to do. I might actually have to wear shoes instead of my usual flip flops. And {gasp...} I might have to find my rain jacket and dust it off...



Mean, just mean. Don't get those ankles sun burned


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> But aren't those parking spots on public spots? If so, sorry I am parking in them and will move the furniture out of my way. I am mean like that.



It's just the way of the city life. We have it here too. It's against the law actually to claim your shoveled spot but the city/police get it, the work that is, that was put into clearing it and they will let your stuff stay. Unfortunatley, it's usually the idiots that never do anything and/or that are from the burbs or out of state that wants to steal the spots. I have always had a garage, but I would have your car removed to an unknown location if you took my spot. Yes, I would get vicious


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> Mean, just mean. Don't get those ankles sun burned



Ahhh. I love you guys. I just couldn't live that way, and I don't understand why anyone else does. Of course people who like it in those places don't understand how I could live here sometimes too. I suppose it is all personal preference. I have spent enough time in places with frozen winters to know what its all about, and I say, "No thank you." My car will not be hogging up those precious Boston parking spaces, or congesting those narrow North Eastern streets any time soon.

I hope for an early spring and a pleasant summer for all my forum friends dealing with winter snow storms right now. Be well all.


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder how I do it and why. I do hate the snow, but the cold really doesn't bother me as much. I do love this city though, even 20 something years later.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> It's just the way of the city life. We have it here too. It's against the law actually to claim your shoveled spot but the city/police get it, the work that is, that was put into clearing it and they will let your stuff stay. Unfortunatley, it's usually the idiots that never do anything and/or that are from the burbs or out of state that wants to steal the spots. I have always had a garage, but I would have your car removed to an unknown location if you took my spot. Yes, I would get vicious



I've seen that business too. No thank you. I am surrounded by acres of free parking out here. I just took my dirt bike out for a ride on the miles of dirt roads surrounding my property and didn't even see another person or car, much less any snow. I grew up in the big city, and I could not get out of there fast enough. I try to not go back there unless I'm being paid large sums of money.

BTW Barb, my wife's got a home cooked meal for you and the family anytime you want to come out and get away from the snow for a while. Lots of free parking at my house and bring your flip flops.


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> I've seen that business too. No thank you. I am surrounded by acres of free parking out here. I just took my dirt bike out for a ride on the miles of dirt roads surrounding my property and didn't even see another person or car, much less any snow. I grew up in the big city, and I could not get out of there fast enough. I try to not go back there unless I'm being paid large sums of money.
> 
> BTW Barb, my wife's got a home cooked meal for you and the family anytime you want to come out and get away from the snow for a while. Lots of free parking at my house and bring your flip flops.


One day Tom, we will be able to take you up on that offer


----------



## crimson_lotus (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks like it's going to snow tomorrow night in MA, and turn into rain. It's supposedly going to be 40 on Sunday, and hopefully SOME snow will melt 

Probably won't be able to let my tortoise outside until May


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Its really rough here too.
> 
> I think the day time high might actually stay below 80 today. Brr... We actually have a 20% chance of actual water falling from the sky on Sunday too. Highs will only reach the low 70's. I don't know what I'm going to do. I might actually have to wear shoes instead of my usual flip flops. And {gasp...} I might have to find my rain jacket and dust it off...



i have my flip flops/sandals on all winter long, see 
They help with my planters fasciitis


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> i have my flip flops/sandals on all winter long, see
> They help with my planters fasciitis


The sandals, not the socks.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

wellington said:


> It's just the way of the city life. We have it here too. It's against the law actually to claim your shoveled spot but the city/police get it, the work that is, that was put into clearing it and they will let your stuff stay. Unfortunatley, it's usually the idiots that never do anything and/or that are from the burbs or out of state that wants to steal the spots. I have always had a garage, but I would have your car removed to an unknown location if you took my spot. Yes, I would get vicious



If you did have my vehicle towed, you would have no legal grounds for it. Thus you would be paying towing fees and court fees. I guess one of us has a lot of money to waste.  Actually I guess following forum rules we should not even be discussing this. By the way, thanks for calling me an "idiot" (always makes my day), but I can not be "stealing" a parking place that is a public one legally open to all folks. Here in my necks of the woods, we understand that public means public, not private.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> If you did have my vehicle towed, you would have no legal grounds for it. Thus you would be paying towing fees and court fees. I guess one of us has a lot of money to waste.  Actually I guess following forum rules we should not even be discussing this. By the way, thanks for calling me an "idiot" (always makes my day), but I can not be "stealing" a parking place that is a public one legally open to all folks. Here in my necks of the woods, we understand that public means public, not private.


Oh Jacqui, I didn't call you an idiot. I never would, sorry if you took it that way. I know your not lazy and wouldn't just take someone's space without at some point putting in your own work. 
As for towing someone, well let's just say I know people and you'd have to prove I did it, oh the great life in the big city


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

But Barb, I would take an empty parking place without thinking you city folk might think they belong to you just because you may have cleaned them out. A parking spot here is open to anybody. I never would have believed how you folks would treat an innocent visitor to your city. It is not a matter of being lazy.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> If you did have my vehicle towed, you would have no legal grounds for it. Thus you would be paying towing fees and court fees. I guess one of us has a lot of money to waste.  Actually I guess following forum rules we should not even be discussing this. By the way, thanks for calling me an "idiot" (always makes my day), but I can not be "stealing" a parking place that is a public one legally open to all folks. Here in my necks of the woods, we understand that public means public, not private.



@Jacqui - out of curiosity, which forum rule are you referring to?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> @Jacqui - out of curiosity, which forum rule are you referring to?


We were talking about doing illegal things.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> We were talking about doing illegal things.



Ahhhhhh

Wait, slashing tires and destroying private property is illegal??? (Just kidding =P )


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> Wait, slashing tires and destroying private property is illegal??? (Just kidding =P )



Imagine that.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> But Barb, I would take an empty parking place without thinking you city folk might think they belong to you just because you may have cleaned them out. A parking spot here is open to anybody. I never would have believed how you folks would treat an innocent visitor to your city. It is not a matter of being lazy.


Well see now, you didn't say you were just visiting. Most people I don't think would do something to an out of state plated car. I wouldn't. Im talking about the people that live or work in the city and knows the unwritten rules.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2015)

wellington said:


> Well see now, you didn't say you were just visiting. Most people I don't think would do something to an out of state plated car. I wouldn't. Im talking about the people that live or work in the city and knows the unwritten rules.


Those are the out of state people I am talkng about, the ones moving here to live. You learn real quick the rules of shovel spots and they and the burbanites want to call the shots and it's just not going to happen.


----------



## smarch (Feb 24, 2015)

Lets just rest in agreement that they call us MA drivers "massholes" for a reason. We don't exactly play nice when it comes to cars or driving. City people expect everyone to know and follow the unwritten rules, even if the people who break them didn't know better. I still wouldn't be against shoveling in another car if I lived in the city and I had a spot stolen, but that is where it would stop... in fact my "shoveling in" a car would probably scooping a few shovelfuls on the hood and leave a nice note (and by nice I actually mean kind, why be a total butthead the first time it wont get me anywhere)

I love the city, I really do, but i'm glad I don't live there, i'm glad I have a large driveway and yard to park in, and can take the train to the city to avoid the parking situation (because even in the summer parking doesn't exist unless you want to pay over $25! I took an hour trip to the art museum and paid more for parking than admission because the metered spots were full)


----------



## smarch (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's me finally getting around to posting some pics from the very first storm: Juno


----------



## Magni (Mar 1, 2015)

That was some storm we had, I don't think we are going to se the ground till May


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 2, 2015)

It's raining here. The torts and I are both being lazybones inside


----------



## parrotlady (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, know what you mean. It is windy and starting to rain in Tucson. I am ready for a little sun!


----------

